# Newbie s13... My project car



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

This is my 1989 s13 hatch... The pictures tell the story.

Two days after i bought it, i dropped it on some tein springs.. Rate - 2 1.4F 2 1.0R









Fell in love with the car, so i decided to make it my own...









Went ahead and ordered this too... (KA24DE, T04 turbo, tubular maifold - Both add-ons afteri got the motor home-)


















Started on the suspension and brakes... KYB's with skunk2 lowring springs.. Hear the ride was GREAT so i had to give it a try and they ride better than tein basics. Went with the Q45 brake upgrade, but decided aginst it and just went OEM for now, untill i can pick up the big claw brake system.











What she looks like as of right now... At this second.. Got a long road ahead of me.









Anddd how the motor is comming along...









Thats just kinda a taste of it...


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

sweet! keep us posted on the progress !!


----------



## kmic617 (Jun 24, 2007)

looks like its coming alone good so far, nice work. Keep us updated!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

yeah man I like a clean black S13. I have too many kids for 2-door.


----------

